# UN-FREAKIN BELIEVABLE!



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I just got a summons for a failure to appear to a jury duty that i never got!


best of all.. they issued the court hearing for my birthday



oh man i can't wait to call about this tomorrow.. ridiculous


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope it resolves! I know how much it sucks and hopefully you can prove to them the reason you never got the notice....around here once you recieve the Jury Duty summons you have to fill out a questionaire as well as call the courthouse....hopefully the authorities there realize you didn't get the summons.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What a pain in the butt. I hate jury duty. 

If they try to tell you that you did get it and that your lying then tell them they can't prove it. They didn't send it with a return receipt, so they have no proof.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that's gotta really suck...I hate jury duty to....


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> If they try to tell you that you did get it and that your lying then tell them they can't prove it. They didn't send it with a return receipt, so they have no proof.


The law is different in California. A lot of people would wait tell they got a certified jury summons before reporting. So they change the law years ago. You get one summon now and if you don't show up a warrant is put out on you. My friend was in an accident that wasn't her fault, but when they check her license she had a warrant for not going to jury duty. I don't remember if you didn't get the summon or just forgot to go. Good luck hope they let you just serve in the next few months. I just had jury duty in the being of Dec. It wasn't so bad, but I got pulled for a jury I know I would never set on because my DH works in the same field that the people where accused of stealing from. Shelly


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Wait.. so does this mean SDK is going to jail??


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh No. If she is, I hope they allow goats in the cells.
 
That want funny
Sorry


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

No I don't think so. I would guess she will be paying a fine. Shelly


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, thats crazy. In MA they just send out about 3 things before really doing anything. And if they still can't get a hold of you I've been told they give up.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

A bunch of us was just talking about this same thing the other day. How do they know if you received the summons? Like you said you never received it.

I did get one several years ago, but I was in Germany. I got the paperwork saying I had a date on the date I was to be there. I called them and told them I was in Germany and i could not get a flight fast enough. :wahoo: They did not think that was funny, but they did say do not worry. 

I also got one a few years ago and I just forgot about it. Here in Co you have to call the night before and see if your number has been chosen, if not hen you do not go in.
Good luck.

I would LOVE to be on a jury trial. I think it would be great.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

That's ok, my Grandfather keeps getting summons and he died in 2000. Now mind you someone always calls or writes and tells the Clerks office that he is deceased. Last time my uncle called the Clerks office and told them that if he (my grandfather) showed up for Jury duty would someone please tell him that he sure did need to talk to him.

Personally I have always wanted to set on a jury, the only time I was called, they cut the line right in front of me.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

What is this, the "jury duty syndrome?" I got a summons to serve jury duty for a period of 4 months. :hair: :hair: :hair: from Jan. 2nd to April 30th. 

I too had to fill out a questionaire listing any issues / events that would prohibit my ability to attend jury duty. We'll see what they say to my note re: goats: "The first 3 weeks in April are kidding season for our goat farm. Should a goat go into labor during a period when I'm on jury duty, **I will leave** to attend our livestock. 

No answer as of yet. I'm supposed to wait for a letter or a phone call indicating there is a trial requiring my attendance. So basically, I'm on red alert for 4 months.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so i calledand told them i never even got a notice for jury duty.. so the guy told me i HAD to go to a jury duty on the 13th. instead of the summons

well i told him i cannot do that as it is the first day of school and i am NOT losing my classes ( which i've paid 800 bucks for) 

so i go thrusday morning


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I've only been summoned once; many, many years ago when I was on bed rest trying not to have our second son four months early! I had to send a doctors note to prove I was really on bed rest. Thankfully it was as easy as that.

Lori - do you remember here in CO a last year when Greeley actually had their officials walked out into the street and ordered people directly to the courthouse for jury duty because they couldn't get enough people to actually respond to their summons? The people that were approached literally had to stop what they were doing at that instance and go to the courthouse for jury duty.

Oh, here's the link to that news story... just for a fun read! http://www.9news.com/rss/article.aspx?storyid=85987


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

In California you serve one day or one trail. If you don't get call out that day you are done. If you are called out after the first day you get $15.00 a day plus gas miles. It used to be a week of setting and waiting to be called out. Glad to hear they are letting you serve with no other issues. Shelly


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Here in MI they give you a four month period during which you might be called for jury duty. You can be called to serve several times during that four month period. In 2008 I got a notice that I was supposed to serve during kidding season. Fortunately our Clerk of the Court in our small town also is a goat owner. When I called and told her that I was in the middle of kidding season she said "no problem" and took me off the list for that trial - one of the benefits of living in a small farm community!

I got called up again a month later and was able to attend that time. The jury pool was all seated in the courtroom when the judge announced there was a delay and we all had to go stand out in the lobby for a few minutes. When we went back into the courtroom the judge then announced that the two parties had finally come to a settlement in the case after 4 yrs of wrangling and the jury wasn't needed after all. The judge was really ticked about it,too, because the entire jury pool had to be paid for coming in that morning and doing absolutely nothing. If the company being sued had settled the case that they KNEW they were going to lose just one day earlier it would've saved the county several hundred dollars in jury pay. I'm hoping they tacked that cost onto the court fees for the losing company for being such jerks about it.

Back when I first moved to Michigan from Miami I got called for jury duty on a big drug trial in Miami. I had to prove to them that I really had moved away so that they didn't put out a warrant for my arrest. :roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder said:


> I've only been summoned once; many, many years ago when I was on bed rest trying not to have our second son four months early! I had to send a doctors note to prove I was really on bed rest. Thankfully it was as easy as that.
> 
> Lori - do you remember here in CO a last year when Greeley actually had their officials walked out into the street and ordered people directly to the courthouse for jury duty because they couldn't get enough people to actually respond to their summons? The people that were approached literally had to stop what they were doing at that instance and go to the courthouse for jury duty.
> 
> Oh, here's the link to that news story... just for a fun read! http://www.9news.com/rss/article.aspx?storyid=85987


 WOW I forgot about that, but yep. It was a major ordeal. I had to laugh when that was happening. I told my DH that i wanted to go to Greeley so I could serve on the jury. :dance:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so i went today


i hate the judicial system.. haha


i went to avoid arrest..

well the guy told me i HAD to wear buisness attire so in heels i went.. well i did NOT know the courthouse was 7 stories


the people are dumb.. i had no idea where to go.. was sent around like a pinball in the building up and down for 2 hours before i found the right place(in heels!) i get there.. check in go through the video ect.. and then the lady said they didn't need any of the 300 of us there and we could go home... then i had to wait for a ride for another 2 hours.. in the ghetto...

now i am all blistered and angry.. totally not worth voting..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what a terrible experience...I am so sorry...SDK....  :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i did have a 50 year old ghetto man tell me my shirt looked really nice on me.. and then asked if i hada smoke and a light... 







oh how they must romance women in the ghetto


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:ROFL: okay....


what's the age requirement for Jury Duty?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

18.. when you register to vote i guess


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry that you had a bad day. 

Can I say I bet you looked very beautiful in your business attire? :shades: 

us goat people can sure clean up well. :ROFL:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess a day spent walking around the courthouse building and getting hit on by the ghetto dwellers is better than prison time for not showing up for jury duty at all! :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we dont get paid for jury duty in NJ  ok well we are suppose to get 5.00 but everyone says that they forget to even send it!  

The one and only time I have been summoned I took off work and everything only to call in the night before and have my number excused :sigh: I woulnt mind surving jury duty except that it is in the WORST part of the whole USA Camden! :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i did have a 50 year old ghetto man tell me my shirt looked really nice on me.. and then asked if i hada smoke and a light...
> 
> oh how they must romance women in the ghetto


 Oh man..SDK,, :shocked: ..that would be very awkward.... :help: ....LOL


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

btw what is this Jury stuff? I dont get it?? :?


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Piccolo, here in the US when someone is charged with a crime, or if someone sues someone for doing something wrong they are entitled to a trial with a jury of their peers to listen to the arguments from both sides and make a decision as to whether the person charged with wrongdoing is actually guilty or not. When a person registers to vote here their name is then put into a lottery of sorts to serve on a jury. If your name gets drawn then you have to check in with the court to see if you actually have to serve. Different areas/states have different rules and procedures for giving notice and for serving. It can be very interesting serving on a jury. Other times it can be really boring. If a person has responsibilities that no one else can take care of readily so they can serve on a jury then they are usually able to be excused from serving.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> 18.. when you register to vote i guess


Also from your Drive license or Id card. Shelly


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah they say they use your drivers license too but my mom gets jury summons' alllllllllllllllllll the time. I have had my drivers license for 15 years and have NEVER registered to vote. I've NEVER been summoned for jury duty. So I'm thinking they primarily choose those who are registered to vote. I did register to vote this year so we'll see if I get them now. All I wanted to do was vote for McCain and now I'll have a lifetime of jury summons! :mecry: :ROFL:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> Yeah they say they use your drivers license too but my mom gets jury summons' alllllllllllllllllll the time


It's a once a year lottery to see who called. You can only be call once a year to service. If you are called more then that it because your vote register card and drivers license names are different. One may say Jane A. Doe and the other Jane Alex Doe. It's easier to change your vote carded then drivers license. My son was called and he's not register to vote. I wasn't called for years after I send in a card saying I couldn't service because I had young children and no babysitter. I think it depends on how big your county is and how many cases they hear per a year too. Shelly


----------

